# AC-23 motor



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

For a street driven VW Buggy you should at least consider the AC-35. Im not sure if the adaptors for the VW will fit the AC-23 motor. You want a good motor because even with a light weight vehicle you still want some power at the upper end of the scale. Im quite sure the AC-35 will do your buggy just fine. It might be a bit on the weenie side if you use the AC-23. You don't want to stress your motor or controller. You might consider one of those old AC-31 motors but they don't have a standard face for the current crop of adaptors for the VW. I'd personally stick with the AC-35 or higher and use at least the 96 volt 650 amp system. Should be a blast to drive with one of those. Im personally going to put an AC-35 into my VW Bus. Should do perfect for my needs and still be freeway capable.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.evwest com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=115

Idk if this is:

This product was added to our catalog on Tuesday 10 January, 2012.
VW Air Cooled Adapter
Price: $825.00
All adapters retain use of original clutch and fit most ADC, WARP and HPEV AC31/AC50 Motors. Some adapter plates may have more or less bolt holes than your make and model of vehicle requires. As some adapters span a broad range of model years the adapter is designed to have enough bolt holes to be compatible with all model designs. Fits 6.7", 8", 9" & 11" ADC, Warp, Azure & HPEV AC31/AC50 Motors 


It seems that this Could work with an AC-23, they are 6.7" motors, right?



I disabled the link because I don't know what restrictions there are. If there are


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

This is what the vw buggy that I want to use looks like.
It has 30" rear tires.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Surprised Pete didn't mention that a stock 1600 only makes 50 horse the first time it's started after a rebuild unless cammed and dual carbs. 40 inch tires pretty much keeps you in 1st or second. My super bug weighed 1364 lbs, the engine weighs about 200, do the math. Dune buggies were shorter and lighter but there were a couple of no cut kits. Me and a couple of buddies could throw around the glass body on his Manx with no effort. I would guess 1300 lbs finished and running for yours.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

akseminole said:


> http://www.evwest com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=115
> 
> Idk if this is:
> 
> ...


Ask HPEVS if the AC-23 will fit standard adaptors. I'd still go for the AC-35 motor. I don't understand why some want to build heavy golf carts with such tiny motors. Build what you really want to drive. Build something you can use all the time and not just on occasion. Electric cars are meant to be driven not just to sit in the garage and take when you have the chance.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you for the information.

I have looked and looked for HP/torque information for the air cooled VW's, but the only thing I managed to find was the one thing that I referenced. I was looking for those spec to at least have a base line idea for performance. The previous owner told me that he was using a 1600 motor and didn't say anything about upgrades or mods to the engine.

Honestly, I feel that just about any of the HPEV motors above the 20 series seems to out do the original ICE performance specs(stock performance). No disrespect to those engines intended. 


As near as I can tell, this vehicle is a custom (or kit) tube frame buggy with none of the original floor pan. It has the rear transaxle either welded or bolted in the back and the front torsion arm in the front with a smattering of vw parts where needed. The entire underside is an aluminum skid plate from front to back and the bus transmission has an additional skid plate under it.
From what I am told, the previous owner has driven it(with the ICE) up trails that I've been in my 2013 Rubicon and consider a moderate challenge(with lockers). So it isn't a mall crawler by design.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Passenger side view of the floor board


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you onegreenev for your advice. I will look into an AC-35.

I'll have to put up a different thread if/when this build finally starts.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> Surprised Pete didn't mention that a stock 1600 only makes 50 horse the first time it's started after a rebuild unless cammed and dual carbs. 40 inch tires pretty much keeps you in 1st or second. My super bug weighed 1364 lbs, the engine weighs about 200, do the math. Dune buggies were shorter and lighter but there were a couple of no cut kits. Me and a couple of buddies could throw around the glass body on his Manx with no effort. I would guess 1300 lbs finished and running for yours.


 _My super bug weighed 1364 lbs, the engine weighs about 200

_Hi 
Did you actually weigh it?
Because that's 100Kg lighter than my Device


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup I did on a truck scale. Was surprised also, since they were supposed to be way heavier.


----------

